# ECC at Fishstock



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

The ECC crew will be at fish stock with a brand new lostmen. feel free to come by and chat, ask questions and talk about fishing.


-Tanner


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Tanner will you be helping people out with all the data on ECC and the Lostmen??I thought you were a Hells bay & Gheenoe guy thru and thru?? :-?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

haha, Hells Bay makes amazing quality skiffs they come at a huge price though. My Gheenoe has done so much for me and I don't really think that me Admiring Gheenoes and Hells Bay's or Gordon's conflicts with me working at ECC.

Yall should come and see this Lostmen its got a jackplate and a Yamaha 50 2 stroke qith a powertech 4 blade prop, I would be willing to say this boat could run in 8" or less. it also have some cool rope work on the polling platform and steering wheel done by Greg


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Nope ,its does not !Good luck with your Job.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very Cool Tanner...You'll be working in the Bizz this summer!


----------

